# [SOLVED] Star Wars: Empire at War Gold error



## Demons_Bain (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi, I've currently come across an error with the game that I've got, the normal game works fine but the Expansion Pack comes up with an error, the log is in the Attachment.

Does anyone know how to fix this.

Currently using Windows XP 32x Bit


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Star Wars: Empire at War Gold error*

Hello,

I know that the expansion has an error and it refuses to run under Vista with more than 3GB of RAM. I think is the same on Xp


You could try the following, although i don't think anything will work.

1) Right click run as Administrator.
2) Try reinstalling the game.


----------



## Demons_Bain (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Star Wars: Empire at War Gold error*



Sysesc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know that the expansion has an error and it refuses to run under Vista with more than 3GB of RAM. I think is the same on Xp
> 
> ...


Tried both, can't seem to run it as the admin, says bad name or password and re-installing don't help, even tried getting the game cleaned at Game but still nothing


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Star Wars: Empire at War Gold error*

How much RAM you have?


----------



## Demons_Bain (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Star Wars: Empire at War Gold error*

3.50 GB RAM


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Star Wars: Empire at War Gold error*

Then it will not run, is not your computer is the gold expansion pack error, anything more than 3GB RAM..the game will not run.


----------



## Demons_Bain (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Star Wars: Empire at War Gold error*

Seriously?


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Star Wars: Empire at War Gold error*

You can try to reduce your RAM ofc. Here is a review by a customer from Amazon.com:

_My 9 y/old son played Empire at War at his cousin's house over Christmas and begged me to buy it for him when he got home. We found it on here for $20 but when the local Best Buy had it for the same price we bought it from there instead._

_We got home and installed the game and Empire at War ran just fine, but the boy wanted to play the Forces of Corruption, as that was what he'd played at his cousin's house, so we hit Play on the Launcher and...his screen went black, and stayed black._

_Fortunately his system didn't actually lock up so we were able to Alt-Tab back to his desktop where we found an Exception! Error box that told us pretty much nothing at all, other than that something had gone wrong._

_I found a patch on LucasArts' website but when I attempted to run this patch it claimed FoC was not installed. I even copied the Patch's EXE file into the default FoC folder and ran it, and it still insisted it couldn't find the game. This was with the game installed in the default folder, and yet the official patch from LucasArts themselves claimed the game was not installed._

_I reinstalled FoC and tried to run it again, with the same problem. I tried to apply the patch and again saw "FoC is not installed". We installed both the game & the xpac on my PC and they ran just fine, but then I have XP, so while my boy played on my PC I spent most of the evening on his PC looking online for a fix._

_I discovered that not only was I NOT the only person with this problem, but it was a very well known problem with trying to play FoC on a Vista system with more than 3GB of RAM. I found various workarounds, none of which worked for us, until I found a fix that led to me going into the MSConfig file and telling Vista to only load 3 of 4GB of RAM. I rebooted my son's PC, fired up FoC, and whadda ya know! It worked!_

_4GB of RAM is practically the industry standard for a low end system today, so it's ridiculous that I have to either remove or disable 25% of my son's RAM in order to get this game running. It's even more ridiculous that the original game runs just fine when Vista has 4GB of RAM loaded, but the expansion? It refuses to run under Vista with more than 3GB of RAM._


----------



## Demons_Bain (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Star Wars: Empire at War Gold error*

Found away without having to decrease my RAM, just downloaded the 1.4 patch
ftp://ftp.lucasarts.com/patches/pc/EAW_RAM_MPLobby_update.exe
Seems to work now, thought I'd look online and find a solution to avoid taking down my Processing power


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Star Wars: Empire at War Gold error*

Happy to hear that you solved the problem, please mark the theard as solved, from the thread tools.


----------

